# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ziekte van Bechterew - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Ziekte van Bechterew*

Bij de Ziekte van Bechterew zijn de gewrichten van de rug, heupen en knieën ontstoken. De wervelkolom wordt geleidelijk stijf en soms ook krom. Het kan ook zijn dat iemand daarnaast ontstoken ogen heeft, chronische darmklachten, ontstoken gewrichten aan armen of benen of een ontstoken achillespees. De pijnklachten kunnen tijdens de rust toenemen en tijdens het bewegen afnemen. 

Vooral mannen kampen met deze ziekte rond de leeftijd van 20.

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is nog niet geheel bekend. Men vermoedt dat het genetisch bepaald is. 

*Onderzoek*
Omdat de pijn geleidelijk ontstaat kan het lijken op een gewone rugpijn. Zo zal het dan ook eerste behandeld worden. Wanneer deze behandelingen niet werken zal je doorverwezen worden naar de reumatoloog. Deze zal eerst een lichamelijk onderzoek doen en kijken naar het klachtenpatroon. Ook zal het laboratoriumonderzoek uitwijzen dat het gaat om ontstekingen en dus om de Ziekte van Bechterew. 

*Risico's*
Per persoon is de ernst van de ziekte verschillend. De ziekte kan dus wel steeds erger worden, waardoor er blijvende schade kan ontstaan aan de gewrichten. Daarom is het belangrijk dat er zo snel mogelijk de diagnose wordt gemaakt. De behandeling kan dan beginnen zodat het ergste voorkomen kan worden. 

*Behandeling*
Omdat de ziekte bij elke persoon anders is zal er per persoon bekeken worden welke behandeling nodig is. Daardoor kan het zoektocht zijn naar de juiste middelen. Er zal eerst gestart worden met pijnstillende en ontstekingsremmende medicatie. Je kunt dan denken aan de traditionele NSAIDs zoals ibuprofen, diclofenac, indometacine, meloxicam, etc. Deze hebben echter vervelende bijwerkingen hebben zoals darm- en maagklachten. Daarom wordt er medicatie ontwikkeld die dezelfde werking hebben als de NSAIDs met minder bijwerkingen.

Men kan ook overgaan naar TNF-alpha-blokkers. Op dit moment zijn infliximab, adalimumab en etanercept de bekende blokkers. Het is een middel die zich richt op een eiwit die blijkbaar te maken heeft bij vele ontstekingen en het blijkt effectief te zijn.

*Links bij dit Artikel*
- reumafonds.nl 
- ziektevanbechterew.nl 
- hebikbechterew.nl

----------


## leoboy

betreft ziekte van bechterew:

heb de laatste maanden veel pijn in nek rug en borststreek.
het voelt aan of ik bont en blauw ben.graag een antwoord.
lcorvers

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Leoboy

Heb je dit artikel goed doorgelezen? Heb zelf geen ervaring met de ziekte van Bechterew, dus ik zou niet weten hoe iemand zich voelt met deze ziekte.

Als je klachten te lang aanhouden zou ik even langs de huisarts gaan.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

